# 4-masted barque Lord Ripon - 32'=1"



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed today, 17th June, 2013. Completly scratchbuilt. Masts, spars, rigging 100% metal - brass rod & tube, copper rod, silver steel rod. Rigging fine copper wire.
Bob.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for sharing with us your wonderfull models. A talent I hope will be appreciated by many for years to come.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Great looking model of a lofty ship. Amazing realism for the size. Must congratulate your wife on the water as well: great sense of real depth.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies. Yes, a very lofty ship with skysails over double t'gallants. Quite well fitted too. The 'midship bridge deck was for accommodating the crew, a large sailroom and sail locker. The captain and officers lived aft. Unusual feature was the totally enclosed wheelhouse on the poop (there was no 'midship wheel!). The only view out was via two portholes in the front of it. Maybe the top had a panel that could be slid open, but not shown on the plans. Must have been difficult to steer without a proper view of the sails.
Bob


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Another beautiful model.
You really do turn out some outstanding stuff.
Well done, you should feel proud!


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

I will never get my models to look as good. Perfect (Applause)
ATB Marsh.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Bob,
I concur with Stein - Amazing realism for the size. What especially caught my attention were the sails! A lot of detail to them which just augments the overall effect.
Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies.
The seams on the sails were printed on the computer using light grey so they weren't too prominent. The reef bands and points were drawn on with a very hard pencil. The sails were molded around an ostrich egg whilst wet to give a wind-filled shape and dried with a heat gun. The sails were then edged with fine copper wire to give a finished look to the edges.
Bob


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Bob,
Thanks for the description - So, a lot of work just to get the sails made! An ostrich egg! The things one finds lying around the house or the workshop!
Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

Beautiful!
Could you explain a little about how the water effects were done?

Thank you!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
The sea is polystyrene foam (the white crumbly stuff that they pack electrical goods in). After it is fitted in the base, it is shaped using a small gas blowtorch with the air intake turned off so the flame is only the strength of a candle flame. Then it is painted with white wood glue and a sheet of crepe paper pressed onto it. After the glue has dried, I paint it again with white wood glue to give it a good painting surface. Cut a hole in it for the ship using a sharp scalpel. That is as far as I go. My wife paints the seas using gloss enamels, the different colours being painted on whilst still wet so they run.

This is a relatively new method for me. Earlier models had plasticine (modelling clay) seas, painted in the same manner.

Click on "Miniature Merchant Ships" below to see more.

Bob


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

WOW another stunning model Bob; I think your good Lady deserves a mention in despatches also. You never cease to amaze me. Derek


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Brilliant, quite brilliant - and thank you!

My own knowledge of the four-masted barque is limited (by and large) to Eric Newby's account of Moshulu (and other accounts) and my marriage into Finnish blood.

I've no doubt that Newby (and Gustav Ericson) would both have saluted you - and Mrs Bob-the-builder, too!

Well done!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
I dare say Captain Eriksen would have been interested, but I once sent a couple of pictures to Eric Newby, thinking he may have been interested in a _Moshulu,_ but he didn't even reply!(Sad)
Afraid this type of ship has little interest for model shipbuilders these days, most preferring Napoleonic types bristling with guns. (EEK)
Bob


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Hi, Bob,

Am sorry to hear that you had no reply from Newby. At one time I plagued him and had several very civil replies.

In any event, your modelling is brilliant! Am very privileged to have been to Mariehamn and to have been aboard Pommern, which is preserved there - a real windjammer, breadbasket and world-class shopping basket of her day.

Very best,

B


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, I was "cold calling" . Really hoped that he would want a _Moshulu,_ but obviously not!
In the end, I gave up (cold calling) and even stopped taking private orders completely. The moment I stopped - everyone and his cat wanted them!(==D)
Bob


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

That's better!

Never stop!

BY


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Lovely! Just absolutely lovely.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day.shipbuilder.sm.17th.june.2013.20:07.re:4-masted barque lord ripon-32'=1'.thank you for sharing your great models.keep them coming,regards ben27


----------

